# Ole Oxford Haunt



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WELL HERE IS OLE OXFORD HAUNT.
BEEN GOING AT IT FOR ABOUT 2 WEEKS AND STILL ADDING ON 
THIS IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking good Pyro! Those are some cool lookin tombstones you have....your lighting looks great!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

lookin' good pyro! I like the skeleton head guy up in the tree...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the graveyard!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

looking really good. like the graveyard too.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The really big guy flanked by two bluckies: is that inflatable? I've never seen that one before. He looks great.

Your yard looks fantastic.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Fanstastic Job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love everything hanging on the house + the big guy. Great use of space.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Haunt Pyro
First off ...I like the fact that you have that fog/strobe warning sign out...
(those type lights bother my eyes really bad-migraine bad)

nice props , that one guy is huge LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thank you-frankie is a 8ft inflatable got it for chirtmass last year hes chained to the fence, it's a van helsing frankenstine (vinyl)


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pyro's yard looks even better when you see it up close. Kick azz job Pyro!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Spectacular job! I may need to make a road trip to see your yard next year if there's time for me to break away from my setup.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Pyro - your yard looks perfect! Super job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Spectacular job! I may need to make a road trip to see your yard next year if there's time for me to break away from my setup.


z i was on vacation and thinking the same thing on your end--next year for sure


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, the mausoleum looks super.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the groundbreaker and the tomb with the bird on it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Again All-just Wanted To Let You Know More Pics Were Added


----------

